# MI people!



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like we have alot of MI. I would like to see if anyone would be interested in getting together at Sticks in Southgate for a Herf? Since I am new here I thought it would be a great way to meet some CS members. Maybe something in the next month? If interested list what dates might work for you and maybe we can pick something to accomodate must.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can u post a link to the place. 
July 6th or 7th - 20th maybe 21(friend party that might not happen)
How is the food there, I hear there isnt much2select from. But I also hear it's a very nice place. Lets see if OldSailor is in town, we usually throw them when he's not on the boat. (great guy u must meet him) Im sure u'll get alot of replies on this1:tu


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can u post a link to the place.
> July 6th or 7th - 20th maybe 21(friend party that might not happen)
> How is the food there, I hear there isnt much2select from. But I also hear it's a very nice place. Lets see if OldSailor is in town, we usually throw them when he's not on the boat. (great guy u must meet him) Im sure u'll get alot of replies on this1:tu


Here is a a links (it is Stixs not sticks) http://www.stixcigar.com/index.html

To be honest I have never been in there. I plan on stoping in tomorrow before golf, to pick up a little fathers day present for myself. It doesn't look like much for food on there website. I will know a little more tomorrow after I stop in. Any other ideas of where we might meet would be great. 6th ot 7th would be fine with me. I would like to meet old sailor as I am in my first newbie trade with him.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok cool let me know. Another good thing to do is pm some of the members with this link so there will c it.:2 Ill help ya out with the 1st1 if need be.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dave (Old Sailor) is a good guy. He'll treat you well in the newbie trade.

Maybe we can get something going downtown again? I enjoyed hitting up the casinos afterwards.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Dave (Old Sailor) is a good guy. He'll treat you well in the newbie trade.
> 
> Maybe we can get something going downtown again? I enjoyed hitting up the casinos afterwards.


That sounds like a cool idea!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Dave (Old Sailor) is a good guy. He'll treat you well in the newbie trade.
> 
> Maybe we can get something going downtown again? I enjoyed hitting up the casinos afterwards.


Thats alwasy a winner but I dont or wont bust his game up. The ball is in his court, im here for support.:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh and Jeff, stick close to this DETROITPHA fella. He's got a heart of gold and will always keep you in the loop with local happenings

But dont bring your women, wine, or cigars around him. All three will go home with him!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Oh and Jeff, stick close to this DETROITPHA fella. He's got a heart of gold and will always keep you in the loop with local happenings
> 
> But dont bring your women, wine, or cigars around him. All three will go home with him!


Do I say:tu4the 1st part or :futo the last. Oh well ill just:[email protected] all


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, I really don't care where we get together, just looking forward to smoking with some new friends.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Working all of July


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Working all of July


That sucks.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jpa0741 said:


> Hey, I really don't care where we get together, just looking forward to smoking with some new friends.:ss


cool and true that



Old Sailor said:


> Working all of July


dang.



jpa0741 said:


> That sucks.


actually it dont I just heard today he's upset with me


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dont they make helicopters to lift people off of ships in the middle of the sea? 

Sounds like a valid application about now.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Dont they make helicopters to lift people off of ships in the middle of the sea?
> 
> Sounds like a valid application about now.


true true true we should go get him.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> cool and true that
> 
> dang.
> 
> actually it dont I just heard today he's upset with me


ME, not a chance my friend, not me:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> ME, not a chance my friend, not me:ss


Ok im going to knock that shaggy up side the head then. Cool:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> true true true we should go get him.


Hey doesnt the DPD have choppers? 

This is how good people do bad things!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

...or is it the other way around


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll be in Sarnia all of July, ship in refit.....should have internet....woohooo:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok im going to knock that shaggy up side the head then. Cool:tu


:bx:bx:bx:r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

id be willing to meet up in july


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Keep me posted...ya never know....


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe if we all post some dates that might work with you, then we can pick the one where the most can make it. Then we can decide on a place. Pretty much any fri or sat in july is fine with me.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

I stoped by Stix's yesterday, didn't really like it in there. I don't know how many glofers here, but maybe play 18 and hang out after for some dinner and drinks at the course. Just throwing some ideas out there. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Some of the boys from the Monroe area might have to make a trip here:tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in for something if I'm around.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a suggestion on where we could meet?


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been to Stix a couple of times. I tend to like the atmosphere there when it is not too crowded. That however is a rarity on the weekends in the evening. They do not have food there which sucks. They have food brought in on the weekends or big events. You don't get to choose though what you want. They just bring in whatever. There are many places around that we can go to for a herf. We just have to agree on a central location and date.

I am good for early July, weekend or not. As long as it is in the evening.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Depending on which day, but I am available almost any evening in July. Keep me posted.

I found out my neighbor is a cigar smoker and he just signed up on CS (sailchaser). Hopefully he'll come out to an upcoming herf!


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

How many people can do the evening of july 7?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I can probably handle that, depends where Im at for work but as of now it looks good! :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Where at?


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Unless some one has a better place I say Stix.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, I will just say I will be at Stix july 7 at 6:00 pm to ? Please let me know if you plan on coming, so that I can hold how many seats we may need. They do not serve food, so you may want eat before you come. Wifes, girlfriends are more then welcome. I'm sure it will be a good time.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun, but got my cigar golf outing that day. Golf Smoke Eat, should be a good day.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll check with the boys, I think it will work for me!:tu


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone thinking of coming please let me know here or pm me so that I can reserve a table. It will be a good time.:ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

So whats the word? Who is in?


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone plans on making this on July 7. If not maybe we can do it another date.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

jpa0741 said:


> How many people can do the evening of july 7?





Cigarmark said:


> I'll check with the boys, I think it will work for me!:tu


Well, it's possible but this is the first I've heard of it......we'll discuss it tomorrow.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I did not get many responses of people interested, so I have decided to work instead. Maybe we can do this another date. If interested in another time list some options here and we will see when is a good time for most.:ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

did you guys herf or is a date tba?


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> did you guys herf or is a date tba?


No, never got enough people. If anyone would like to do this, throw some dates out there. I am available most weekends.:ss


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd be interested, but I'm an hour out from you fellas, so I'd need some advance notice so I could plan around work...maybe just over a week notice...I know I'm a new guy, so I don't know if there's a protocol for getting invited or not...

jag


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> I know I'm a new guy, so I don't know if there's a protocol for getting invited or not...
> 
> jag


Initiation may or may not involve the following: Peanut butter, raw eggs, a stuffed antelope, ping pong balls, an 8x10 black and white photograph of Booker, and a tuba.

I'm not at liberty to divulge all of the details to you yet, though.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Initiation may or may not involve the following: Peanut butter, raw eggs, a stuffed antelope, ping pong balls, an 8x10 black and white photograph of Booker, and a tuba.
> 
> I'm not at liberty to divulge all of the details to you yet, though.


:c...that has me angry...I only have a stuffed gazel and I just sold my tuba!!

Where in the hell am I gonna find a damn antelope!

jag


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> :c...that has me angry...I only have a stuffed gazel and I just sold my tuba!!
> 
> Where in the hell am I gonna find a damn antelope!
> 
> jag


I'll consult with the others, but a stuffed gazelle may suffice. We're flexible, reasonable people after all


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Stuffed is fine, but it will only work once, so make sure you get it right the first time. Otherwise, bring a few!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Additionally, extra stuffing material and a sowing kit may preclude the need for additional stuffed critters


----------

